# (windows 10) Mikrofon wird erkannt, geht aber nicht.



## Sebi4434 (11. August 2015)

Hallo 

Ich musste vor kurzem mein Windows 10 neu aufsetzen. Hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt, aber als Ich mit nem Freund skypen wollte, ging mein mikro nicht.
Ich habe ein Roccat Kave XTD Headset.
Auf dem vorherigen Win10 ging alles gut.
Ich habe schon unter Aufnahmegeräte geschaut, dort ist aber alles so wie es sein sollte.
Getestet habe ich das ganz über skype. (Richtiges Mikro ist ausgewählt.)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Danke


----------



## Oozy (12. August 2015)

Ist das Mikrofon an das Mainboard angeschlossen oder an eine externe Soundkarte? 

Gestern stand ich genau vor demselben Problem, da ich mein Mikro an eine Xonar DX 7.1 angeschlossen habe, während der Kopfhörer an einer anderen (besseren) USB-Soundkarte angeschlossen ist, funktionierte das Mikro nicht mehr. 

Schlussendlich musste ich nur den Win 8.1 Treiber der Soundkarte auf Windows 10 installieren und es hat wieder funktioniert. beren2707 hat mir da den Tipp gegeben, wie man die OS-Abfrage des Treibers umgehen kann. Hat dann bei mir auf Anhieb geklappt.


----------



## S754 (12. August 2015)

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem mit Skype wie du. Lass mal Windows Update laufen und führ Skype als Admin aus.


----------

